# water changes



## yup88 (Feb 27, 2008)

how are u guys changing your water and putting it in at the same temp?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/104-5...p;x=16&y=13

The Python No Spill Clean and Fill. It will keep you in the hobby for a long time.

If you have a 30 inch high fishtank stand you might want to disconnect the hose from the sink adapter while draining and run it to the shower drain once you get a siphon established on the hose. It should save on water and you might get quicker draining that way. When you refill attach to hose to the sink adapter and adjust the hot and cold water using your finger as a qualitative thermometer to match the water temperature to your tank then close the bottom of the adapter and send the stream of warm water into your tank. It's recommended to put chlorout in your tank before refilling.


----------



## yup88 (Feb 27, 2008)

alright thanks


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

pythons are amazing. my water changes/gravel vacs take me like 10. its so easy and allows you not to get mad when you have to change your water


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

As stated, do yourself a big favor and get a Python hose system. As far as the temp, use your finger to roughly calculate the temp by adjusting the hot & cold output of your faucet. I also have a digital thermometer with its probe near the spot where I have the hose bringing water into the tank. By doing that, I can monitor the temperature and reference the baseline temp just before i water changed. so more or less, i can keep it pretty consistent.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What i did in the beginning was put a thermometer under the sink and let the cold water crank full blast. Adjusted the knob for the hot water until the water was 80 degrees. Once I knew where to turn the hot water knob to than thats where I put it everytime, I dont even need to second guess myself on water changes. Of course if I ever change my hot water heater I will have to do it again. Love the Python.














to Water Chemistry


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

yup88 said:


> how are u guys changing your water and putting it in at the same temp?


You will eventually be able to feel the right temp after doing it enough. If you are doing a 30% water change (which is more than enough) you shouldnt have to worry about the temp being that different anyway...


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I never put hot or warm water.. I always use cold water because I think hot/warm water got all those stuff in them thats not good for my fish..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> I never put hot or warm water.. I always use cold water because I think hot/warm water got all those stuff in them thats not good for my fish..


doesnt hot water kill bacteria?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nick G said:


> I never put hot or warm water.. I always use cold water because I think hot/warm water got all those stuff in them thats not good for my fish..


doesnt hot water kill bacteria?








[/quote]

I dont know but i know cold water kills piranhas :laugh:


----------

